# Intresting morning of 5/21



## Bebee (May 27, 2013)

I got out at 5:40 AM and fished until 6:00 then about a 7 foot shark came within 10 feet of the beach and was after a sting ray. Immedietly then i caught a pompano while trying to catch a shark. Later i caught a lady fish and only reeled in the head because a smaller shark ate it. I then casted out the head and the shark bit through my monofilament liter. Im fishing with 20lb braid and a monofilament liter. Tommorow i plan to get a wire liter and use cut bait on one of my four rods if they come back. Any other advice?


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like a Hammerhead to me. Cool pic!


----------



## raptor45 (May 7, 2015)

Where were you fishing?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang he was hungry!!! Gotta go where the food is....

ADVICE: bigger gear and hang on!!!


----------



## Bebee (May 27, 2013)

I was fishing at perdido key on the punlic beach.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

That's.....pretty damn awesome. was thinking about JB tomorrow mid morning but not quite sure yet.


----------



## Bebee (May 27, 2013)

One more thing. What do you do with a big shark if you land it?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Tail rope it, drag it up onto the sand but keep it very close to the water, if you can keep the surf washing over its gills thats even better, get the hook out of its mouth as safely as possible ( if need be, cut the line as close to the hook as possible), Take a quick picture or better yet have someone taking pictures while you are getting the hook out. Drag it back into the water, walk it along if need be to revive it and let it swim off.

The whole process should only take a couple of minutes and it is a good idea to have roles assigned for everyone in your crew. 

Blacktips that are smaller are quite dangerous so be careful with those. Bulls and tigers are strong but I have not had much trouble with them on the beach. If you see its a hammerhead, it would be best for the shark to cut it loose as soon as you see what it is. They do not do well after a battle and often die. I say this but if I had a hammer on, I cannot for sure say that I would cut it loose before landing.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Fantastic photo! That early morning surf fishing can be more interesting than I want.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

awesome picture. i only have my bama license but if you guys wanna park at the entrance across from the floribama we could fish from 2 states at once? im getting bored of my pier in the bay...or i get in free at johnson and could just watch/ play with my net. cant imagine getting in trouble for playing with a cast net?


----------



## BobJack (Nov 4, 2009)

Hammer heads love those stingrays


----------

